# How many of your are century riders...



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

*How many of you are century riders...*

and how many of you are registered for the AMTRAK century? 

I just want to know how many SOCAL BRBer's do local century rides? ?? ? ?


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*Yup. Nope.*

This year we rode the Poppies, GWBR, Ojai and LA Wheelmen centuries. We're tapering in prep for the Death Ride this weekend.

Dunno when Amtrak is, but not planning on it. The route sounds kinda flat...


----------



## maSSpayne (Sep 9, 2004)

Did the Amtrak for 4 yrs. Missed the deadline last year so I tried the *Angelus Crest Century * put on by *Planet Ultra*. What a ride!! And climbing. How about almost 11k in accumulative climbing. That'll do 'er! Doing it again this year. Though I have to say, OCW put on a great event. I enjoyed every ride I have done w/ them. 
Here's a link:

http://www.planetultra.com/angelescrest/index.html


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

*This*

will be my fifth year in a row that I've done the Amtrak.I was truly amazed at how fast it sold out this year.I wonder if it would be possible to enlarge this event? Next year we will be making it a double.We will ride back instead of taking the train.

This and the Solvang are my favorite centuries.But this one is really easy and we purposely have to slow down sometimes or we risk having to sit on the pier and wait for all the other riders to show up.Year before last I was the 26th rider to come through and ended up waiting over 3 hours.I won't make that goof again. 

Relax and enjoy the trip,it goes by fast.


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*love centuries...*

they really introduced me to the sport, got me in shape to train for one... so far i've done solvang, cool breeze, grizzly peak, conejo.... see you guys at cool breeze next week.

we got a puppy a few months ago, so i'll be the one on my red gunnar pulling the puppy trailer!

john



cjwill said:


> and how many of you are registered for the AMTRAK century?
> 
> I just want to know how many SOCAL BRBer's do local century rides? ?? ? ?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I did "Pedalin' With the Poppies" in May. I've gotten too busy with work to do some of the other centuries I had hoped to do. Maybe next year.


----------

